# photoshop CS4 ?



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

i was just wondering if any of you guys have any experience with CS4 ? I have CS3 and a friend of mine says that CS4 is really for web design stuff..

so what do you guys recomend ( for sig/avy use )


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah I think CS4 is for flash stuff involing mainly web pages.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adobe_Photoshop#CS4


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I have used CS4 and its for making videos for Web design its not the same as CS3


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Honestly, I don't know. I use freakin Photoshop Elements 5. Yeah, it's that bad.

Sometimes I wonder how I do the things I do on that crap.

I use CS3 at school (unfortunately on a Mac) and I don't really like the layout. Probably because I'm used to PSE5


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

what is photoshop lightroom and photoshop elements all about ?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well i only use photoshop 7...all i got


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

norway1 said:


> what is photoshop lightroom and photoshop elements all about ?


They're both more intended for photography, and quick photo editing. Not really inteded for graphic design.


----------

